# Threading blocks



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Hope someone can help,is there an easy method to pass the rigging through the blocks on models.Have been using a needle. (==D)(==D)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Shipbuilder will be your best bet on this - have you thought about coating the end of the thread with clear nail varnish, letting it set until it is rigid, threading the rigging then snipping off the varnished end and making fast?


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

In some packets of sewing needles you get a 'needle threader'

Its a piece if aluminium (about the size of a 5p) with a loop of very thin stiff wire attached.

The loop is passed through the eye of the needle and then opens out. Put the required thread through this loop and then pull the loop back through the needle eye.

I used to do a similar thing with very thin fuse wire. I could get 7-8 threads through a very small hole whilst making ships in bottles.


Try this - *Needle threader on Amazon*

,,


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Afraid I am no help at all on this one as all my blocks are just tiny blobs of paint mixed with white glue! Not threaded at all. I rig in copper wire and there are no knots either in my models.
Bob


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Kingham SJ said:


> Hope someone can help,is there an easy method to pass the rigging through the blocks on models.Have been using a needle. (==D)(==D)


Depends on the size you need but I use a o.6mm crotchet hook which works quite well as you only need to pass the hook through the hole then loop the rigging over the hook and pull it back through and then the rigging is free from the hook.
Hamish.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I've used super glue instead of nail varnish and then snip that off once the lines has passed through the block.
Waxing the line works sometimes as well.
OR....ream out the block a wee bit with a drill.


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice,have tried Quineys idea with the fuse wire. works a treat.Have ordered some needle threaders.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Threadig*

Hi,

I find a very thin coat of Superglue on the end of the thread makes a good solid 'point'.

Regards


----------



## Ian C (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thredding blocks*

Jewlers have thread with fine ends to thread pearls for fine necklaces.It comes in a variaty if size and type Metal, nylon,Cotton ect.


----------

